# Grilled Stuffed Zucchini Boats



## GotGarlic (Jun 18, 2012)

Grilled Stuffed Zucchini Boats

1 large zucchini
2 tbsp. olive oil, divided
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup red onion, chopped
1/4 cup green bell pepper -- chopped
1/4 cup red bell pepper seeded and chopped
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 medium tomato, chopped
1/3 cup Panko bread crumbs
1/3 cup Parmesan cheese, grated
1/4 cup pine nuts, toasted
1 tbsp. fresh oregano, chopped
1 tbsp. fresh parsley, chopped
1/4 cup mozzarella cheese, shredded

Cut the zucchini in half lengthwise. Cut a thin slice from the bottom of each half with a sharp knife so that the zucchini will sit flat. Scoop out pulp, leaving 1/4-inch shells. Brush insides of shells with 1 tbsp. olive oil and microwave on high for 2-3 minutes to soften.

Combine bread crumbs, 1/4 cup Parmesan cheese and toasted pine nuts in small bowl; set aside.

Heat 1 tbsp. olive oil in a saute pan. Add the pulp from the zucchini, the peppers, onions and garlic. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and stir. Saute over medium high heat until all of the liquid has evaporated, 3-4 minutes. Add tomato and 1/2 the parsley and oregano and cook for a couple more minutes. Remove from heat. Add the bread crumb mixture and mix well.

Fill the shells with the filling. Sprinkle 1/4 cup of mozzarella cheese evenly over each zucchini boat. Sprinkle with remaining parsley and oregano.

Preheat the grill to medium. Grill the zucchini boats with the lid closed over medium heat until the shells are tender, about 10 minutes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, YUM!!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 19, 2012)

*Got Garlic:  Stuffed Zucchini Recipe*

 Thank you for posting your delicious Stuffed Zucchini or Corgette Recipe. It is a household regular for us. We do prepare it similarly however, slightly different. 

The only change I would have to make is due to lack of availability of your Japanese Breadcrumbs ( have never seen in Madrid); I use my own prepared Italian style bread crumbs. 

I am going to enquire with a friend who is the owner of a Japanese Restaurant that we frequent.

QUESTION: Is there any Soy Product in the Japanese Bread Crumbs ( I am allergic to anything Soy ) ? 

Thanks again GG,
Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 19, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Thank you for posting your delicious Stuffed Zucchini or Corgette Recipe. It is a household regular for us. We do prepare it similarly however, slightly different.
> 
> The only change I would have to make is due to lack of availability of your Japanese Breadcrumbs ( have never seen in Madrid); I use my own prepared Italian style bread crumbs.
> 
> ...



Hi, Margi. No, there is no soy product in panko. It's just white bread with a more coarse crumb than the typical breadcrumb, which makes it more crunchy. You can make it yourself by drying any type of white bread and then crumbling it with your fingers to make coarse, flaky crumbs.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Got Garlic ... Appreciate your assistance ... 

Sounds great. 
Margi.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you, GotGarlic.  I'll have to try your delicious-sounding recipe another time.  I was minus many of the ingredients but I did end up stuffing the monster with a pretty decent concoction of my own.  Turned out great and the thing was so big there's enough to have for supper tonight, along with some sides.

I'm looking forward to trying your recipe and have added the missing ingredients to today's market list.  No question I'll try it because we have zucchini stacked on the kitchen counter like cord wood.

Thanks again.


----------



## Debbie Hasbrouck (Jun 19, 2012)

They sound really good.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 20, 2012)

*Got Garlic: Got the Japanese Bread Crumbs !*

  Got Garlic,

My Chef friend of Kabuki, had given me several packages early this morning ... So, it is going to be tonite´s dinner ...

Looking forward to this dish ...

Margi.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 20, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Got Garlic,
> 
> My Chef friend of Kabuki, had given me several packages early this morning ... So, it is going to be tonite´s dinner ...
> 
> ...



Great! Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 20, 2012)

19.45 Hours.

I shall post the viewpoint tomorrow. They smell wonderful.

Kindest. Margi.


----------



## Sheyen (Jul 25, 2012)

I make a stuffed one too, but its actually quite simple.
I cant remember ALL the ingredients, but these are the ones I do.

1 zuchinni or squash (I usually use butternut or buttercup for this)
1/4 pound of Velveeta chopped into small bites
sleeve of Ritz crackers, crushed
1/4 cup of brown sugar
2 tbs of butter

Cut open the squash, and cut out some of the meat, chop into smaller pieces, mix with the cheese, crackers, brown sugar and butter.  Stuff into the squash shell, and bake.

I know it sounds like a crazy combination, first time I saw the recipe, my face looked like I had sucked down a whole lemon, lol.  But I tried it, and it has this yummy crispy sweet crust over the top of it.  SO yummy!
If I find the proper recipe, I will update!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 4, 2014)

Another C&P, Thanks GG!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 5, 2014)

Maybe I got the Idea from GG.  I stuff Taco Zuke boats with piled up  layered with a little refried beans, taco filling, salsa or salsa on the side, depending how Stuffed they are,  what have you,  and top with a layer of cheese and bake.  I think tipping them upside down empty and grilling before filling and returning to the grill to heat may be just the ticket.  

O.  I made Weekend breakfast once.  Zuke shells,  cooked scramble eggs and sausage and caramelized onion and again cheese on top.  A juxtaposition to serve alongside some quiche? or some other dish. For some reason, I don't' recall that was as successful even though in theory it should have been.   Zukes.  Your summer's Best Friend.


----------

